# Recommendations for HD portable radio?



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a SPARC HD radio, model SHD-TX2. It eats batteries at a rate that I just can't afford. I've probably spent more on batteries since I've had it (six months) than it cost for the radio. And...it seems to have lost its HD signals altogether.

Anybody have a better suggestion?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2018)

What do you mean by HD. I thought radios were AM and FM. HD is high definition television.

Suggestion Buy a good charger and rechargeable batteries. They pay for themselves. That's all I use in all my battery powered devices.

Are you talking about a satellite radio?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 25, 2018)

High def radio. AM and FM stations can be HD, too. Used to be just HD2, but now goes to HD3 and HD4.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2018)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> High def radio. AM and FM stations can be HD, too. Used to be just HD2, but now goes to HD3 and HD4.



Not where I live.  In fact we only have FM stations now and no AM.

Is there a difference in sound quality or something.  Doesn't matter to me now.  I never listen to the radio anymore.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 25, 2018)

Beyond my technical knowledge to explain. Google in your friend! There are many HD radio stations in Canada, many in Ontario.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2018)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Beyond my technical knowledge to explain. Google in your friend! There are many HD radio stations in Canada, many in Ontario.



I'm asking for your experience.  Is there a difference in sound quality from the norm?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes, absolutely! And if there's a station that you like that has programming that you'd prefer over what's on their normal spot and they have HD2, 3, or 4, where they have alternative programming, you can tune to that instead.

In my case, it's public radio that's all talk and mostly all local talk, but their HD2 channel plays classical music. I far prefer music.


----------



## 911 (Jul 31, 2018)

I listen to an FM station to hear the baseball game in the evening, but the station next to it broadcasts in HD. The problem is that the HD station bleeds over on top of my FM station making it difficult to hear clearly.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 31, 2018)

I haven't had that problem. So far. 

Anyway, it wasn't my radio! For whatever reason they temporarily lost their HD broadcast signal. It's back now so I'm feeling much better.


----------

